# Carnival Freedom Cruise January 20th thru 27th



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

The wife and I are taking the Western Caribbean Cruise on the Carnival Freedom this Saturday. Looking for any 2coolers who may need a fishing partner for sports fishing at last two destinations of Grand Cayman or Montego Bay. Please PM with details.


----------

